# Yet Another Mass Shooting - Buffalo



## yamilee21 (May 14, 2022)

“Ten people were killed and three others were wounded – two of them critically – outside and inside a Tops supermarket on Jefferson Avenue on Saturday afternoon in what law enforcement officials described as a racially motivated hate crime.”

Rest of article: https://buffalonews.com/news/local/...cle_6e8132fa-d3b7-11ec-a714-2b3fbeaf848c.html

The shooter specifically targeted a black neighborhood.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 15, 2022)

I downloaded the manifesto to read later. But it’s apparently almost completely plagiarized from  one by a New Zealand mass shooter named Brandon Tarrant.

This piece of filth couldn’t even write his own manifesto…


----------



## Theresamonet (May 15, 2022)

This is crazy. All of those people are dead, because an idiot teen found some memes and shitposts on 4chan during the pandemic.


----------



## SoniT (May 15, 2022)

It's sad how these shootings happen so often now that we're desensitized. It's not shocking anymore.  This one really makes me angry. He went to a predominantly Black area with the intent to kill Black people. That could have been me, my family, or friends.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 15, 2022)

Let's hope he gets prison justice.  Piece of trash.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 15, 2022)

I’m pissed the death penalty is off the table.


----------



## PatDM'T (May 15, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> I’m pissed the death penalty is off the table.


Why is it
off the table?
Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## PatDM'T (May 15, 2022)

Pookie nem
in prison need
to deal with his
 when he get

He even recorded
himself doing it
like he was in
a video game. 

It is so sad
that any airhead
can get access
to a gun.
And especially since
he had been in 
trouble before for 
threatening to kill 
his classmates. 
He should have been
the last person to
have access to guns.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 16, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


> Why is it
> off the table?
> Excuse my ignorance.


I don’t think it’s enforced in New York but I’m not sure why.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 16, 2022)

Only 27 states enforce the death penalty anymore. I was surprised that California and Oregon are the only blue states left.


----------



## OhTall1 (May 16, 2022)

SoniT said:


> It's sad how these shootings happen so often now that we're desensitized. It's not shocking anymore.


Seriously.  Until I saw this thread I didn't realize this was a *new* shooting.  This is beyond ridiculous.  Can't go to church or the grocery store safely and be a black person minding your own business.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 16, 2022)

OhTall1 said:


> Seriously.  Until I saw this thread I didn't realize this was a *new* shooting.  This is beyond ridiculous.  Can't go to church or the grocery store safely and be a black person minding your own business.


This made me think about how we refer to certain groups having ‘safe spaces’ and how we legit need physical safe spaces. It doesn’t make any sense how this level of violence has been normalized.


----------



## SoniT (May 16, 2022)

I'm looking at the ages of the victims, most in their 50s, 60s, and 70s. They remind me of my late mom, grandma, aunts - how grocery shopping on a Saturday or Sunday was part of their normal routine. These elderly people were minding their business and this hateful teen just shoots them because of the color of their skin.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 16, 2022)

Buffalo shooting victim was picking up son’s birthday cake: family
					

One of the 10 slain victims of Buffalo’s hate-fueled rampage was picking up a surprise birthday cake for his son when he was killed, grieving relatives say.




					nypost.com


----------



## Everything Zen (May 16, 2022)

Have the low life’s parents come out of hiding?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 16, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> This made me think about how we refer to certain groups having ‘safe spaces’ and how we legit need physical safe spaces. It doesn’t make any sense how this level of violence has been normalized.


Ordering groceries and Zoom Church?


----------



## Everything Zen (May 16, 2022)

This is why DH and I run all up and through step kid’s room practically tossing it like a prison cell every few weeks. I don’t care what ANYONE says there’s no such thing as a right to privacy as long as you living up under MY ROOF. He made those illegal alterations to the gun using his dad’s tools in the garage. We keep a tracker on the child’s phone  and If it’s not on she’s in trouble. She’s not even allowed to use the private search window on the internet. What you NOT gonna do is embarrass THIS HOUSE as a psychotic little serial killer with clueless behind parents plotting mass murder under their noses. How does an 18 year old drive 3 hours away from your home overnight and you’re just cool with it? Oh and that joke about murder/suicide? This one had an attitude and made a comment about poisoning me and I went in on her so deep she bawled her eyes out. You could hear me from the street corner. I don’t play.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 16, 2022)

Sounds like me @Everything Zen


----------



## kokodiva524 (May 16, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> This is why DH and I run all up and through step kid’s room practically tossing it like a prison cell every few weeks. I don’t care what ANYONE says there’s no such thing as a right to privacy as long as you living up under MY ROOF. He made those illegal alterations to the gun using his dad’s tools in the garage. We keep a tracker on the child’s phone  and If it’s not on she’s in trouble. She’s not even allowed to use the private search window on the internet. What you NOT gonna do is embarrass THIS HOUSE as a psychotic little serial killer with clueless behind parents plotting mass murder under their noses. How does an 18 year old drive 3 hours away from your home overnight and you’re just cool with it? Oh and that joke about murder/suicide? This one had an attitude and made a comment about poisoning me and I went in on her so deep she bawled her eyes out. You could hear me from the street corner. I don’t play.




Quoted for emphasis. Like is not enough. 
YES to all of it! You dun preached a word right here.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (May 21, 2022)

The Buffalo shooting brings back a lifelong question: Why do they hate us so much?
					

Research has found that mental health can decline significantly, not only among those who witness or lose loved ones in mass shootings, but also among people who share elements of their identity. Buffalo is a stark reminder.




					www.latimes.com
				




Well this explains why on top of a whole bunch of other mess why I’ve likely been a HAM all week. I didn’t really understand why I wanted to use Instacart today but stopped myself. I feel extremely hopeless but I know part of it is my cycle  is about to start and the weather. I just feel trapped in this house and in my life these days. I really hadn’t processed my feelings around Buffalo but it’s been weighing very heavy on my spirit.


----------



## SoniT (May 23, 2022)

I'm still thinking about this shooting and the victims. I pray for the families as they lay their loved ones to rest.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 23, 2022)

Me too- I’m following this incident closely. It’s like Charleston all over again. I visited the Mother Emmanuel on one of the last parts of a work trip as the last time I traveled before the shut downs.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 23, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> … It’s like Charleston all over again. …


Except I hope this time there won’t be any of that nonsensical public forgiveness.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 29, 2022)

Ex-fed may have known about racist Buffalo shooting plot: report
					

Ex-fed was one of few "like-minded" individuals who regularly discussed "racist hatred" with shooter, reports say.




					www.salon.com


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 4, 2022)

Yep- sue the parents. They knew he was a racist psychopath because they raised him to be like that:






						Man injured in Buffalo mass shooting and mother file petition in court against parents of suspect
					

The application to obtain pre-action disclosure was filed by Zaire Goodman and Zeneta Everhart against Paul and Pamela Gendron. It sets the groundwork for a potential lawsuit against the suspect's parents and others.




					www.wkbw.com
				




The best part:

“According to further court documents, the suspect has possessed firearms since he was 16 when Paul Gendron gave him a hunting rifle as a Christmas gift. The court documents also say the suspect "had a propensity for racist outbursts since at least his sixth-grade year," when he was allegedly suspended from school after using a racial slur. In the documents, the suspect is accused of repeatedly stabbing a cat, smashing its head on concrete, and finally decapitating it with a hatchet on March 25, 2022. The documents say he then posted photos of the incident online and spoke to Pamela Gendron about it. The suspect also allegedly received a speeding ticket in the mail on March 26, 2022 while on one of his trips to Buffalo.”


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 4, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>


The dispatcher has been fired.








						Buffalo 911 dispatcher fired after mishandling call during supermarket shooting | CNN
					

A 911 dispatcher who mishandled a call from a Buffalo supermarket manager during the fatal May shooting was fired on Thursday, the Erie County Department of Personnel confirmed to CNN.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 12, 2022)

So his best friend was Latino with a black gf and the boy’s mother said he was just like “her other child”  









						Payton Gendron allegedly left ammo, rifle at friend’s a day before Buffalo massacre
					

Payton Gendron dropped off ammunition and a high-powered rifle at his best friend’s home the day before his slaughter at a Buffalo supermarket, the pal has claimed.




					nypost.com


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 12, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> So his best friend was Latino with a black gf and the boy’s mother said he was just like “her other child”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She should have kept that comment to herself.


----------



## PatDM'T (Jun 12, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> She should have kept that comment to herself.


IKR?
It is like people
need to be 
in the limelight.

Was sharing that
necessary? Or did
it improve on silence?

STHU


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 13, 2022)

LISTEN- if YOU commit a mass murder I don’t give a  if I squeezed you out of my vagina. I DON’T KNOW YOU  The media and the police are gonna be looking at me all sorts of cray when there’s a birth certificate with my name on it saying I’m your mammy, pictures of me attending your baseball game last week, video surveillance of me giving you a hug dropping your behind off at school the day before. I DON’T KNOW YOU.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 14, 2022)

Is it true that one of the victims, a black officer made a car that can run off water? People are shouting, "conspiracy."


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 15, 2022)

While NY State rules out death penalty, federal option still exists in mass shooter case
					

While the State of New York abolished the death penalty in 2004, capital punishment is still a federal court option, depending on potential charges.



					www.wgrz.com


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 15, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> LISTEN- if YOU commit a mass murder I don’t give a  if I squeezed you out of my vagina. I DON’T KNOW YOU  The media and the police are gonna be looking at me all sorts of cray when there’s a birth certificate with my name on it saying I’m your mammy, pictures of me attending your baseball game last week, video surveillance of me giving you a hug dropping your behind off at school the day before. I DON’T KNOW YOU.


@Everything Zen I thought of you when I read the below article:









						Patriot Front member Jared Boyce kicked out by mom after Idaho arrest
					

Patriot Front member Jared Michael Boyce was kicked out of his mother’s home for refusing to denounce the white nationalist group.




					nypost.com
				






Spoiler: Article



Patriot Front member Jared Boyce kicked out by mom after Idaho arrest​By 
Emily Crane
June 14, 2022 5:50pm 




White nationalists accused of planning riot at LGBTQ Pride event bailed out of jail​
Cops bust 31 hate group members near LGBTQ pride event​
The week in whoppers: Biden’s baseless ‘bipartisanship,’ White House whiplash and more​
Charlottesville jury awards millions in damages for Unite the Right violence​
One of 31 the Patriot Front members arrested at an Idaho Pride march over the weekend was kicked out of his mother’s home for refusing to denounce the white nationalist group, a report said.
Karen Amsden told the Daily Beast she gave her 27-year-old son Jared Michael Boyce an ultimatum after he showed up on her doorstep in Springville, Utah, on Sunday after being bailed out of jail by an anonymous donor.

“‘You can choose between Patriot Front and your family’,” Amsden said she told her son. “And he’s like, ‘Well, I can’t quit Patriot Front.’ I’m like, ‘Well, then you’ve just chosen. So pack your stuff and get out of my house.’”  

Boyce told his mom he showed up at Saturday’s Pride event in Coeur d’Alene, Idaho — allegedly armed with riot gear — because Patriot Front believed those involved were “grooming kids.”



When given an ultimatum, Jared Michael Boyce chose the white supremacist group Patriot Front over his family.AP

When she spotted the news reports of the 31 arrests, Amsden said she immediately knew her son was involved. She went searching through the photos of men wearing balaclavas — and eventually spotted Boyce.

“I could tell it was him,” she told the outlet. “And I had tried calling his phone and it was just going straight to voicemail and then later I was able to access the jail website and confirm that he was one of the guys that was arrested. It’s a sick feeling.”

Amsden said her son had spent years seeking out a “brotherhood” and trying to fill a “void” after his father came out as gay and left their family when he was younger.


Boyce and 30 other Patriot Front members, allegedly armed with riot gear, were arrested in Idaho at a Pride march over the weekend.via REUTERS

Boyce had been living with his then-wife and their two children in 2018 when he found the Patriot Front on the internet, according to his mother.
“I first understood how far he’d gone when he was denying the Holocaust — and one of my personal heroes is Anne Frank. And when he told me that, I thought he was kidding. Like, how can you? I just didn’t even know what to say,” Amsden told the outlet.

She added, “He’s so misguided and bought into all their rhetoric. It just makes me sick.”


Patriot Front claimed that they believed those involved with the Pride event were “grooming kids.”AP

Amsden’s mother admitted that she was speaking out now in an attempt to sabotage her son’s standing with the far right group because all her other efforts had failed.

“I would love to do whatever I can to out him [as a Patriot Front member] so that he can’t be a part of it,” she said. “And that they don’t want him to be a part of their group because his mom has loose lips and a big mouth and he’s never going to get away with anything.” 

Boyce and 30 of his fellow Patriot Front members were nabbed Saturday on suspicion of plotting to violently disrupt the Pride event after the U-Haul rental truck they were riding in was pulled over.



The cops had received a call saying that a large group of men who looked like a “little army” jumped into the back of a U-Haul.REUTERS

Cops had received a call from a concerned citizen saying a large group of men, who looked like a “little army”, had jumped into the back of a U-Haul — including some carrying shields.

Those arrested came from at least 11 states, including Washington, Oregon, Texas, Utah, Colorado, South Dakota, Illinois, Wyoming, Virginia, Idaho and Arkansas, Coeur d’Alene Police Chief Lee White said.

“They came to riot downtown,” Chief White said.


----------



## kcbelle925 (Jun 15, 2022)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Is it true that one of the victims, a black officer made a car that can run off water? People are shouting, "conspiracy."


I saw something on Instagram about this. I'll try to find it again and post it.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 15, 2022)

How were the parents cool sleeping at night with him in their house when they found out what he did to that cat? Hello- 911? I’ll be the mom from the “The Good Son” with zero tears.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 15, 2022)

Oh! And guess who we found sneaking over to a 19 year old boy’s house using said iPhone tracker when she told us she was going with her friends to McDonald’s after school bc of the tracker on her phone when she KNOWS we use the tracker?!  These idiots came up with a “plan” and everything.


----------

